# Rear Surround speakers/Center channell



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello again to all.
I am asking for help recommendations/advice looking for two (2)
Rear surround speakers to go with the speakers listed below.
The speakers listed below I am using as my R & L main speakers. 
I am looking to purchase two additional rear speakers for a 5.1 surround sound. I need recommendations. I don’t know if they have to match in some way?
Also will you please recommend a center channel speaker to go along with the two R & L speakers (the only information that I have regarding my R &L is shown below>) 
I cannot afford surround speakers and center channel from R&L manufacture. (too expensive)
(From Jim Salk)
Some time ago, I had a pair of ScanSpeak tweeters I purchased and never used. So I had Dennis Murphy develop a crossover for basically the same speaker as our SongSurround I’s and CAOW1’s (a bookshelf monitor speaker) using this tweeter.
SongSurround I's The first is a bookshelf-sized (8" wide, 13" tall and 10" deep) MT (midwoofer/tweeter) design (shown above) using the same ER15RLY midwoofer as in the SongTowers, coupled with the incomparable Hiquphon OW1 3/4" tweeter. It is a perfect match for use as a surround speaker with the SongTowers
I am using these speakers as my main.
Thanks in advance.
Alexander33


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

alexander33 said:


> Hello again to all.
> I am asking for help recommendations/advice looking for two (2)
> Rear surround speakers to go with the speakers listed below.
> The speakers listed below I am using as my R & L main speakers.
> ...


If I am reading correctly, you are using Songtowers as mains. If this is the case, I would do the Songcenter for sure. Matching the front stage is important - it is not as important to match surrounds.


----------

